# Old Betsy is up and running



## topshed (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi there, 

Just thought you guys would like to know that I have recently completed a kit built Regner Shay. Despite instructions all being in German and a couple of parts missing from the box, everything went together pretty well with only a few minor problems. Here is a short video of Old Betsy's first run on the Rock Ridge and Dry Creek Garden Railroad. I hope you enjoy watching this quite delightful rickety shed on wheels, I think she's lovely!




 


All the best,
Martin


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice Martin. Review in SitG said it was pretty tight on his, you find that to be true? Seemed to run great in your video. My shay I made has oscillators also, I get a kick out of watching them go! How long are your runs?


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

* Very interesting... Tks for the video, *


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

That is a really neat loco. It looks to me like good workmanship also.


----------



## Tenn Steam (Jan 3, 2008)

I oiled my cylinders before installing and spent time with the trucks while building until they would roll freely across a glass surface. When the chassis without motor was placed on the track a push sent it a long ways.
When I finally got the fuel line problem solved, it steamed up with almost no break in time. The engine pulls a load so slow my wife asked if I couldn't speed it up. 
It will creep along a level track without a problem.
Bob


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Tribute to your techniques Bob! Good job.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Old Betsy looks GREAT. Nice video and a great job on her. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## topshed (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi All, 

Thanks for the very positive feedback, the smooth running is due to the fact that I spent a lot of time on the trucks, making sure that everything rolled freely before fitting them to the chassis. The castings were very nice but required some careful filing to clear the wheels when assembled. I had several goes at this, filing a little, assembling, testing, then filing a little more and so on. I had to be careful on the gear side as I had to file enough for the gears to run free, but not too much or they would not mesh!


I did have a slight problem with the gas tap (which comes ready assembled), when first firing up I couldn't light the burner. Kept trying and trying until I got a volcano from the gas tap! I contacted my dealer about this and he said that there is no missing seal, but what I should do is insert a little (very little!) graphite grease in the gland. Sounded odd to me, but I tried it and it works very well.


A small design snag in the inaccessibility of the lubricator. After a couple of runs (and some burnt fingers!) I decided to put a T bar on the cap, similar to accucraft, and an extension tube to the drain so that I could easily unscrew the plug and it doesn't now deposit oily water on the footplate.


She has only run about four times so far and is still freeing up, but as Jerry says, they are delightful to watch.


All the best,
Martin


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Martin, you are going to have to bring it over here for a run! Give me a call to sort something out.









It's a great excuse to eat CAKES!!!!!! 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Martin, 
A delightful loco and great video. 

But can someone explain to me why Regner needed to put a gear train on the crankshaft with a reduction gear to the drive shafts? I thought Shay's were already the slowest thing on rails!


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video, Martin. How about a formal portrait so we can admire her? 

Pete: I think the engine (not the locomotive) may be a stock item. Also, the extra gears are much easier to make than a crankshaft. I like the slow speed and she'll pull stumps  

Harvey C.


----------



## topshed (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi All, 

Here's a pic for you, fairly formal, but Betsy ain't a formal sort of loco is she?


http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/view...9264409138



In answer to one of Jerry's questions, I'm getting runs of between 30 and 35 minutes at the moment, but I haven't really learned to drive her yet. Burner could do with a bit more 'oomph', maybe a slightly larger jet would help.


Tac, I'll email you!


All the best,
Martin


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd guess, from experience with my Shays, that the extreme rotational speed of the oscillating motor needed to be gear down even for the Shay!

Take a look at the speed that thing is whistling round and you'll see what I mean... 

Be able to tell you myself, next week, topshed is visiting with 'Shay tac' next wednesday, and moobies will be tooked.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photo. Nice weathering. 
I like the drip strip on the roof, my engineer wants one too. 

Harvey C.


----------



## topshed (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks. There is actually very little weathering, only the roof and the headlamp have been weathered in the traditional way. The woodwork was simply stained using a dark oak wood dye which gives the desired impression that Betsy's been around a long long time. The rainstrip was, I thought, a necessary addition, not just for the comfort of the crew, the roof looked bald without it! 

Martin


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one sharp Class A Shay! Well done!!


----------

